# Installing X11



## coolmadmax (Feb 17, 2010)

Installing x11 i mistakenly cancel on of options (install drivers).Can i later on to install drivers for Alsa,S3... or i will be stack with X11?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

If you cd to the port's directory and issue [cmd=]make rmconfig[/cmd] those options will be removed. 

But you can always install those drivers afterwards. Even if the x11/xorg port didn't install them.


----------

